# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Liste des instructions LMD existantes dans APEX 4

## pcouas

Bonsoir

Je reprend une appli APEX 4 inconnue avec du JQuery et du PL/SQL (pour m'aider dans ma comprhension j'ai le livre des ditions ENI)
J'ai vu que sur certaines popup JQUERY spcifique on appelais des LMD du style 'MULTI_ROW_DELETE' ou 'MULTI_ROW_UPDATE'.
D'aprs ce que j'ai compris avec ces instructions Oracle met tout a jour, sans code PL/SQL propritaire.
Je cherche la liste complte de ses codes et leurs significations .?

Merci d'avance
Phil

----------

